# camioneta



## reka39

Hello! Is "camioneta" another word for "autocarro"? From a google research, it seems rather a pick-up tracks, but this definition http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=camioneta and the sentence where I found the word (that is: "A camioneta para o Porto já partiu") make me think it means "autocarro". What's your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

That's right. _'Camioneta' _means _'truck', 'pick-up'_ or _'bus'._


----------



## reka39

So in some cases a "camioneta" is a "carrinha", right? Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> So in some cases a "camioneta" is a "carrinha", right? Thanks!



No, a _'carrinha_' is usually a small passenger van.


----------



## marta12

Na zona onde vivo, também chamam _carrinha_ a uma pick-up pequena


----------



## anaczz

"Camioneta", no Brasil é mais ou menos equivalente a "carrinha" em Portugal, carros de transporte pequenos
_'truck'   -  caminhão
'pick-up'_ - pickup, camioneta, utilitário
_'bus' - ônibus
van - van, perua
_


----------



## marta12

...mas em Portugal ainda há camionetas de transporte de pessoas que pertencem a empresas particulares que fizeram contractos com as Câmaras. E neste caso caso é costume dizer-se: vou apanhar a camioneta.
Já aos transportes públicos chamamos autocarros.

Diálogo entre um pedreiro e um dono de uma casa:

- Preciso que me venha ver o telhado porque tenho umas telhas partidas.
- Quantas é que pensa que são?
- Não sei bem, umas 100.
- Ah! está bem. Não se preocupe que levo a carrinha (que era uma pick-up pequena)


----------



## anaczz

Sabia dessas denominações em Portugal (camionetas e autocarros), só não fazia ideia de que tinham relação com serem públicas ou privadas...
No Brasil é tudo ônibus: os públicos (se é que em algum lugar ainda os há), os privados, os de viagem, os de transporte urbano, os de transporte de trabalhadores, etc.

Obs.: Eu pensava que autocarros eram os de viagem e camionetas os urbanos, depois passei a pensar que camioneta era um termo regional ou antigo, pois só via ser usado nas localidades mais pequenas.


----------



## marta12

Aos de viagem também chamamos autocarros, Ana


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> ...mas em Portugal ainda há camionetas de transporte de pessoas que pertencem a empresas particulares que fizeram contractos com as Câmaras. E neste caso caso é costume dizer-se: vou apanhar a camioneta.
> Já aos transportes públicos chamamos autocarros.
> 
> Diálogo entre um pedreiro e um dono de uma casa:
> 
> - Preciso que me venha ver o telhado porque tenho umas telhas partidas.
> - Quantas é que pensa que são?
> - Não sei bem, umas 100.
> - Ah! está bem. Não se preocupe que levo a carrinha (que era uma pick-up pequena)



Tenho uma ideia um pouco diferente. Creio que o termo '_camioneta_' para designar o autocarro de transporte público é uma designação mais rural do que urbana e, sobretudo, mais antiga do que actual. Há cinquenta anos, toda a gente chamava '_autocarro' _aos transportes públicos de Lisboa (fossem eles os de um piso, na altura escassos e minoritários, fossem os de dois, iguais aos de Londres, hoje inexistentes), mas os que ligavam a cidade às localidades rurais dos arredores eram _'camionetas (de carreira)_', também chamadas '_carreiras_'. No interior do país ninguém falava em '_autocarros_'. Toda a gente dizia _'camionetas'_ ou '_carreiras_' e julgo que isso ainda hoje se verifica com as pessoas mais idosas ou menos citadinas. Foi a expansão da urbanização e o retrocesso da ruralidade que impôs o termo '_autocarro_', relegando o termo _'camioneta'_ para umas quantas situações particulares como as que a marta indica. Isto no que toca ao transporte de passageiros, porque no que toca ao transporte de mercadorias, o termo _'camioneta_' ainda é comum, se bem que talvez menos frequente do que _'camião_' (que há meio século se dizia sobretudo à francesa, '_camion_')


----------



## englishmania

Bem... Para mim, não entendida em transportes, uma _camioneta_ é apenas outra designação para _autocarro_ (_camioneta_ soa ligeiramente "rural" em relação a "autocarro", sendo que "carreira" soa ainda mais "rural"). Apenas isso.  Uma carrinha é diferente.


----------



## marta12

> *Carfer*
> 
> 
> Tenho uma ideia um pouco diferente. Creio que o termo '_camioneta_'  para designar o autocarro de transporte público é uma designação mais  rural do que urbana e, sobretudo, mais antiga do que actual. Há  cinquenta anos, toda a gente chamava '_autocarro' _aos transportes  públicos de Lisboa (fossem eles os de um piso, na altura escassos e  minoritários, fossem os de dois, iguais aos de Londres, hoje  inexistentes), mas os que ligavam a cidade às localidades rurais dos  arredores eram _'camionetas (de carreira)_', também chamadas '_carreiras_'. No interior do país ninguém falava em '_autocarros_'. Toda a gente dizia _'camionetas'_ ou '_carreiras_'  e julgo que isso ainda hoje se verifica com as pessoas mais idosas ou  menos citadinas. Foi a expansão da urbanização e o retrocesso da  ruralidade que impôs o termo '_autocarro_', relegando o termo _'camioneta'_  para umas quantas situações particulares como as que a marta indica.  Isto no que toca ao transporte de passageiros, porque no que toca ao  transporte de mercadorias, o termo _'camioneta_' ainda é comum, se bem que talvez menos frequente do que _'camião_' (que há meio século se dizia sobretudo à francesa, '_camion_')



 Pois é Carfer. Mas essa ruralidade e essas camionetas (carreiras) estão  intrinsecamente ligadas aos transportes de pessoas por empresas  privadas.
No interior do país não existiam transportes públicos.


​


----------



## yvanyvan

Permitem-me meter o bedelho. Há 50 anos, no Trás-os-Montes profundo, até se dizia mais “camionete” do que “camioneta”. Lembro-me ainda de ouvir dizer “caminheta”. Aplicava-se aos “carros pesados” (por oposição aos “carros ligeiros”), que carregavam 5 toneladas. Nos anos 50, as mais populares eram, primeiro, as Bedford e, depois, as Dodge, Fargo e De Soto (que quase não se distinguiam). Estas eram as marcas  que mais se viam na Terra Fria. Só em finais dos anos 50 começaram a aparecer as Volvo, as Mercedes e as Scania que, talvez por levarem mais carga, começaram a chamar-se “camião” ou “camion”. “Autocarro” não se usava, dizia-se “carreira”. Uma “carrinha” era chamada “furgonete”, “furgoneta”, ou mesmo “fragonete”.


----------



## marta12

...e se calhar "autocarro" ainda não se usa. Aqui, na minha zona, todos continuam a dizer: vou apanhar a camioneta. Nada tem a ver com a idade, simplesmente não existem autocarros, porque esses pertencem à Carris


----------



## reka39

Hello! Thank you very much for all your interesting contributions! May I ask you some questions with reference to what I read?
1) in PT, do you still use the word "carreira"?
2) in BR, do you have other words for "trucks" beside "caminhão?For example, do you use the words "camião" and "camioneta" for truck?

Per chi capisce l'italiano.. chi viene dalla provincia usa il termine "corriera" per parlare delle linee interurbane che collega il piccolo paese con una città di medie dimensioni. La parola autobus viene utilizzata per le linee interurbane. Poi io sento le persone della provincia parlare di corriera per definire l'autobus turistico.. mentre a Roma il pulmann turistico o comunque quello che fa linee interurbane a lunga percorrenza è l'autobus. Quindi credo che ci sia una corrispondenza fra l'italiano e il PtE con : corriera-camioneta e autobus-autocarro.
Obrigada!


----------



## Portvcale

In Portugal, some people still use the word "carreira", specially the older people outside cities. I've never used the word.

"Camioneta" e "autocarro" can be the same, but "autocarro" is only for the passenger vehicles that work inside the cities and their suburbs.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> 2) in BR, do you have other words for "trucks" beside "caminhão?For example, do you use the words "camião" and "camioneta" for truck?
> Obrigada!


Há várias palavras que são utilizadas para tipos específicos de caminhão, como:
Caminhão Cegonha
Treminhão, biminhão, bitrem
Jamanta - caminhão grande ao qual é atrelada uma carreta ou semi-reboque

Nunca vi a palavra camião no Brasil, não sei se é usada em alguma região. Camioneta ou caminhonete  geralmente referem-se a veículos menores


----------



## reka39

anaczz said:


> Há várias palavras que são utilizadas para tipos específicos de caminhão, como:
> Caminhão Cegonha
> Treminhão, biminhão, bitrem
> Jamanta - caminhão grande ao qual é atrelada uma carreta ou semi-reboque
> 
> Nunca vi a palavra camião no Brasil, não sei se é usada em alguma região. Camioneta ou caminhonete  geralmente referem-se a veículos menores



Hi Portugueses! May I ask you if you use these words that are common in Brazil to define various types of camião are also used in Portugal? Thanks!


----------



## MOC

A truck is a "camião" pretty much all the time in Portugal.

This is a camioneta in Portugal.


----------



## Istriano

Se parece com um ônibus-leito.


----------



## MOC

Carfer said:


> That's right. _'Camioneta' _means _'truck', 'pick-up'_ or _'bus'._



"Camioneta" for truck? Really?


----------



## Portvcale

reka39 said:


> Hi Portugueses! May I ask you if you use these words that are common in Brazil to define various types of camião are also used in Portugal? Thanks!



None. 

Jamanta -- in Portugal, is simply "tractor."

  Treminhão... -- "(camião) semi-reboque duplo (?)"/"(camião) semi-reboque com atrelado."

Camião cegonha -- "(camião) porta-automóveis."


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> "Camioneta" for truck? Really?



Curioso que você faça a pergunta. Deixa-me a pensar o quanto deve ter mudado o significado das palavras da minha geração para a sua. Nos anos 50 e 60, quando eu era criança, '_camioneta_' tanto era a de carga como a de passageiros (a de carga, se fosse mesmo grande, o que não era o mais vulgar, era designada por algumas pessoas como '_camion'_, mas a maioria não fazia distinção, eram todas '_camionetas'_). Quando o contexto dava lugar a ambiguidades, dizia-se '_camioneta de carga', 'camioneta de passageiros'. _Estou consciente de que hoje em dia se generalizou '_camião_' para a de carga e '_autocarro_' para a de passageiros, mas sempre pensei que chamar '_camioneta_' a ambas ainda não seria assim tão invulgar.


----------



## jchap27

Oi galera, 

Eu gostaria de trazer de volta esta disscusão depois de tanto tempo. Eu estava me perguntando se todas essas palavras tivessem basicamente o mesmo sentido (*camionete, camioneta, camionhete, picape)*, poderiam me dar uma ajuda por favor?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mesma coisa. Veja. Apesar de fazer uma diferença (que eu não conhecia) para camioneta= perua=van.


----------



## wtrmute

Só tomando cuidado para o fato de que, de acordo com a mesma Wikipédia, a camioneta é sinônimo de perua não no sentido que se usa em São Paulo (=furgão), mas para designar o que os americanos chamam de _station wagon_ (que os fabricantes de automóvel chamam de "perua").


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Sim, mesma coisa. Veja. Apesar de fazer uma diferença (que eu não conhecia) para camioneta= perua=van.


Em Portugal, chamamos *carrinhas* aos Station wagon.


----------



## Tony100000

Quando é para designar um autocarro, eu digo tanto "autocarro", "carreira" ou "camioneta", quer sejam aqueles que fazem viagens longas ou corriqueiras.


----------



## Alentugano

Tony100000 said:


> Quando é para designar um autocarro, eu digo tanto "autocarro", "carreira" ou "camioneta", quer sejas aqueles que fazem viagens longas ou corriqueiras.


Não nos esqueçamos dos Expressos, que são os autocarros de médio/longo curso, com alguma qualidade, que são tendencialmente mais rápidos por serem diretos (com nenhumas ou poucas paragens até ao destino.) Acho que no Brasil é o que eles chamam ónibus-leito.


----------

